# How much do GSDs grow after 6 months?



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

So my GSD pup, Citra, is 6 months old. She currently weighs 59.6 lbs. @ 23" at the withers. About how much additional growth do GSDs typically experience after 6 months? Obviously I know that there is no blueprint and that there are a ton of factors. I am just looking for a generic ballpark. An average of the standard. Do GSDs, on average, gain an additional 10 lbs between 6 months & maturity? 20 lbs? 30 lbs? What about height? Another 1"? I know she is technically within standard right now. But it seems like she still has some growing to do. She is still at a good body profile. You can't see her ribs but you definitely feel them when you touch her side. So she isn't overweight at all. We have two other dogs that she plays with so she gets plenty of exercise. I just would like to try and guesstimate about how big she will end up being. 

Edit: What was your dog's height/weight at 6 months vs fully grown?

She already crushes me when she crawls onto my chest in bed and plops her entire weight on me to cuddle. Haha! Attached is a picture of my sweet girl cuddling with me on the couch. :smile2:


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

My guy's last growth spurt was at 14 months. Then it took awhile for him to fill out--he was very thin after he grew. He's 83 pounds now (lean). He's 2.5 years old now. He stayed at 72 pounds for a very long time.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

height continues slowly increasing until the growth plates close. That's a ballpark of 18 months. Then they fill out until between 3 & 4 years old.
Whether they are intact or altered also plays a huge factor in growth patterns.

Your breeder should be able to give you a more accurate ballpark of when you can expect the last big growth spurt. Some lines will do most of their growing early and only add 1" or less after 7 months. Others might have several big growth spurts over the first 1 1/2 years with little discernible change in between. Others simply grow at a slow and steady pace for most of that time.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My female pup ended up following the average male GSD growth chart because she is from oversize parents. lol. at 6 mos - I thought she looked like a peanut shaped dog. I had read about "body condition" and seen the photos taken from top and side and thought there was something wrong with my pup.

However, between 6 and 9 months - things changed - she was suddenly all legs, ears and tail and looong. Started to develop muscles and a nice tuck by her tummy. 3 months later, she was developing a more mature look and actually had acquired speed and coordination but she still had "puppy brain"

Her height seemed to stop at 9 mos but I was surprised when I measured her at 1 year to find she had grown another inch taller. Her weight was heavier at 1 year (80lbs) but I did my homework and cut her food back just by 1/2 cup a day. She's now 2 and holding at between 73-75 lbs and 26" ATW. 

I am mindful of the hip issue this breed seems to have and therefore choose to keep her on the leaner side. Her body's built for that anyway. Be patient, don't overfeed and look to the parents for height/size.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

My Leon, 5 months and 3 weeks, 72 lbs 23 in


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi LBB,

Seems like you keep posting on old threads looking for answers. You'll probably get more responses if you make your own thread.:smile2:


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

My last 2 GSDs both gained 30 pounds from their 6 month weights.


----------

